

An experiment in passive income - wheresclark
http://clark.ghost.io/2014/03/07/an-experiment-in-passive-income/

======
IndieDevClub
The website looks great but if you have to print and ship bags yourself it's
not very passive.

That's why selling software is great. The cost of delivering a software
product is $0.

~~~
wheresclark
That's true. But I don't have to print and ship bags myself at all. It's all
automated by the good folks at shopify and Printful. They take a good chunk of
each sale of course, but the net results are worth it.

